# Yk11 for women



## burfio (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, I'm a competitive female bodybuilder and a male friend of mine recommended that I try out the Sarm YK11. He said that it would be a great option for me to put on a good amount of muscle mass with no undesired male side effects.

Does anyone know if yk11 is in fact safe for women, and if so at what dosages/cycle length?


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

burfio said:


> Hi, I'm a competitive female bodybuilder and a male friend of mine recommended that I try out the Sarm YK11. He said that it would be a great option for me to put on a good amount of muscle mass with no undesired male side effects.
> 
> Does anyone know if yk11 is in fact safe for women, and if so at what dosages/cycle length?



You should probably post an intro thread. No one with muscle attributes it to sarms. You have bad friends


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome to the underground!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 21, 2021)

The oldest data that I can find is from 2019 which means that it is just over a year old.

New Sarms are created almost every month. Sarms have little or no practical/provable research that has persuaded me to think that they are anything more than placebo.

Show me a bodybuilder/powerlifter that pushes SARMS and I'll show you a business man getting paid to promote something that they don't even use.

see idiot below example:


BS claims by a moron of healing people with SARMS. Note: The Dr in his self named alias is because he holds a Doctorate of Jurisprudence aka law degree so he can technically call himself a doctor.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

I LOVE SARMS. They have their place. But also know, stand alone, they’re trash. 
my wife loves SARMS too. They’re like icing on the cake. Cake being better sups. Lol. 
seriously tho, let me give you an example;
my wife likes mk677 with Anavar and clen. Hell of a stack. 
stand alone, clen is awesome, stand alone Var is awesome. But stand alone mk677- meh.


----------

